# sexing electric yellow lab



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

This is the best photo I could get right now. This is one of the 2 biggest fish that has been getting chased almost non-stop by my dom male. IDK he doesn't chase the other females. How good of an indicator is the black of the lab's eyes? Like do the males have a black vertical colored eye?


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

You cannot tell the sex of the fish by the eyes. Most likely if the dominant male is only chasing this one particular Lab and not chasing (the other females), it's most likely a sub male. Are you sure that the others are females and this is the one in question?


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I know this one is the one being chased. I'm somewhat 'sure' at worse case I have 2f and 4m. Here is my reasoning;

1 dom male
2 largest labs do the circle dance, but never lay eggs, and one of them is always being chased by the dom. so 1m, 1f?
2 others have been seen doing the dance, but dom male will break it up.
1 small one (Maybe an inch long) hasn't done anything yet. No social signs yet.

Can labs pair off like angelfish? The 2 largest labs, if 1m and 1f, don't seem to be interested in any other labs. They seem to only be interested in each other.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

delta5 said:


> 2 largest labs do the circle dance, but never lay eggs, and one of them is always being chased by the dom. so 1m, 1f?


Not necessarily

I can't tell much from your picture because there is a lot of glare. Try taking it in a well-lit room with the flash off.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Here are some more photos. This is the best my iphone is going to get, sorry. I'm starting to think this one is a female now. I put the dom male in qt just to see what the injured fish would do in the main tank and now the other biggest lab is swimming up to it's anal fin and the injured fish is running.


----------

